#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Conditional formatting of rows that are 90 days within end date

## FrankieVega

Hi All,

I'm trying to figure out how to highlight a row when the current date falls within 90 days before the end of a contract end date. 

For example:

*Current End Date*: 12/1/22
*90 Days before End Date*: 9/2/22
If todays date falls within this window, I want the row to highlight a red.

I created a column with todays date, a column that calculates the date 90 days prior, and the actual end date and tried the Conditional Formatting > Highlight Cell Rules >  Between with no success. 
Not sure if I'm making it too complicated, but thats a result of me being green.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## protonLeah

Delete the current date column and put the current date outside of the table.
Use cond. format:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## FrankieVega

Thank you so very much for your help. Worked perfectly. I didnt try the AND option.. Thanks again!

----------

